# Type me please o' the demigods of jungian typology?



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Fe is my thing. Even though I'm terrible at differentiating it from Fi in actual people.
> 
> You're talking to a stranger (like let's say in real life you are). What are you doing, adjusting to them or nah?


This has always been something that nagged me. I will adjust to the other person, but with a twist: only if the person is of importance to me. So if I'm in college and speaking to people I know will be future classmates, I'll fully adapt to them. However, if there is a random person on the street, I won't even look sideways for them.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> This has always been something that nagged me. I will adjust to the other person, but with a twist: only if the person is of importance to me. So if I'm in college and speaking to people I know will be future classmates, I'll fully adapt to them. However, if there is a random person on the street, I won't even look sideways for them.


Hmm. Have you watched Pierce's video on Fe vs Fi? That's helped people know for sure if they used the function. (Usually in Ego, but... Might help you too.) That sounds Fi to me, but I suppose Fe users could be like that too. (I adjust for literally every single person.)


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> Hmm. Have you watched Pierce's video on Fe vs Fi? That's helped people know for sure if they used the function. (Usually in Ego, but... Might help you too.) That sounds Fi to me, but I suppose Fe users could be like that too. (I adjust for literally every single person.)


That's because you are like the modern Jesus. 

I have watched that video before but I'm not sure what I thought of it. Guess I'll watch it again to be sure.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> That's because you are like the modern Jesus.
> 
> I have watched that video before but I'm not sure what I thought of it. Guess I'll watch it again to be sure.


There's a clip in his E vs I video too that I thought was spot-on for Fe vs Fi. I could tell you the starting time of that part too if the are vs Fi video doesn't do the trick. ^^


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

The Shiny spoke and said Te.

Alas, perhaps I'm wrong.


----------



## Lichtone (Jan 26, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> The Shiny spoke and said Te.
> 
> Alas, perhaps I'm wrong.


Why you think you might be wrong?


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> There's a clip in his E vs I video too that I thought was spot-on for Fe vs Fi. I could tell you the starting time of that part too if the are vs Fi video doesn't do the trick. ^^


I do relate greatly to the breaking down of barriers. To connect to people you have to get as close as possible to them, and to accomplish this I will bring myself more in line with their situation. I like saying things like "I agree with you" or "I understand" since there is no way this can cause conflict and is sure to strengthen the bond between two parties.

Whenever I see conflict between two parties like in war I think "Stop being so self-centered, there are so many who suffer because of you silly ideologies. I don't care what your holy book says, stop this senseless bloodshed!". I remember myself thinking when I was young "Why can't everyone just get along?".

In high school I acted as the peacekeeper who made sure everyone felt included. I only did this when I felt more sure of myself though. When I was scared of being bullied before that I didn't say a word and hoped nobody noticed me.

However, I have no problem with individualism. As long as it causes no harm, I don't mind what people want to do.
@alittlebear Please do send me the starting time of that part.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Lichtone said:


> Why you think you might be wrong?


Nah, I see about Te, but we always have to consider other possibilities.


----------



## Lichtone (Jan 26, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Nah, I see about Te, but we always have to consider other possibilities.


Just from your perspective which type do you think i'm closest to?


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Lichtone said:


> Just from your perspective which type do you think i'm closest to?


Hm, I'll say ENTJ from the types brought up in the thread. You don't seem the introverted type, plus you're driven and wouldn't mind sacrificing 100 people


----------



## Lichtone (Jan 26, 2015)

shinynotshiny said:


> Hm, I'll say ENTJ from the types brought up in the thread. You don't seem the introverted type, plus you're driven and wouldn't mind sacrificing 100 people


That's the "catch" i'm driven but at the moment i have no idea what my life end goal might be so I feel lost - like i dont have any place. Like it's not about possibilities but which goal might be greater than others and i wouldnt want to waste my time for anything lesser so therefore i'm standing in one place.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Lichtone said:


> That's the "catch" i'm driven but at the moment i have no idea what my life end goal might be so I feel lost - like i dont have any place. Like it's not about possibilities but which goal might be greater than others and i wouldnt want to waste my time for anything lesser so therefore i'm standing in one place.


The fact you feel like you're wasting your time by not tapping into your potential sounds like Te. Even so, it would be interesting to hear what others think.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Ninjaws said:


> I do relate greatly to the breaking down of barriers. To connect to people you have to get as close as possible to them, and to accomplish this I will bring myself more in line with their situation. I like saying things like "I agree with you" or "I understand" since there is no way this can cause conflict and is sure to strengthen the bond between two parties.
> 
> Whenever I see conflict between two parties like in war I think "Stop being so self-centered, there are so many who suffer because of you silly ideologies. I don't care what your holy book says, stop this senseless bloodshed!". I remember myself thinking when I was young "Why can't everyone just get along?".
> 
> ...


Fe can like individualism too, contrary to popular belief. I love seeing people being themselves, being different, being them. I dislike it when it comes at the expense of others or when it makes them not fit in, but... I mean, I'm pretty individualistic myself. I'll be the only person at the slumber party with pajamas on and a pillow. I've done some odd individualistic things, like wearing a certain color solely (as in my entire wardrobe was this color) and wearing little things like beaver key chains everywhere because when I was young it felt like you had to be Quirky to be Accepted, so I went above and beyond Normal Kid Quirky. I still have this individualistic side today, and sometimes do crap to stand out. 

I'll get the video and the start time quickly ^^


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

@Ninjaws 




14:35. It's mostly the accommodation thing I already mentioned here, but of course he explains it better.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

alittlebear said:


> @Ninjaws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's still rather difficult. I tend to be detached and show little emotion to strangers, preferring to speak in a professional manner and answer the question of the stranger to the best of my ability. 
My real emotion only shows when I'm in a good mood.

Thinking about it, I am actually rather pragmatic. My emotion shows for the sake of external gain (be it friendships, more pleasant work situation or just simply avoiding making enemies), not good will.

Also, when I am asked something I have to deeply think about, my focus on the other person disappears completely and my face will become blank/frowning while I increase my internal focus.

Basically, emotion for me is a facade to get along. Because it takes energy to uphold I only show it when I think I can get something out of the interaction. This leads me to ignore random people on the street since they hold no value to me.


----------



## Lichtone (Jan 26, 2015)

Is there anyone else who could contribute to typing this riddle?


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

shinynotshiny said:


> The fact you feel like you're wasting your time by not tapping into your potential sounds like Te. Even so, it would be interesting to hear what others think.


Or Se-Ni.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> Or Se-Ni.


True.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Greyhart said:


> Or Se-Ni.


This is something to consider. I constantly feel like time is racing against me and I'm wasting it because I'm not working towards the goal that I was meant to. 

Then again, these bits about sacrificing people to achieve a goal seems like extreme devaluing of Fe. You hear about how INFJs hypothetically sacrifice to achieve their vision, but that vision usually involves the betterment of humanity, which I'm not sure would be the case here. (I would still be curious what hypothetical goal the OP would sacrifice 100 people to reach.)


----------



## Lichtone (Jan 26, 2015)

alittlebear said:


> This is something to consider. I constantly feel like time is racing against me and I'm wasting it because I'm not working towards the goal that I was meant to.
> 
> Then again, these bits about sacrificing people to achieve a goal seems like extreme devaluing of Fe. You hear about how INFJs hypothetically sacrifice to achieve their vision, but that vision usually involves the betterment of humanity, which I'm not sure would be the case here. (I would still be curious what hypothetical goal the OP would sacrifice 100 people to reach.)


Betterment of humanity you say? Let's say i would be superhero and i have to choose to save 100 people or catch my arch-nemesis i would choose catching bad-guy because they would kill more people in the long run. Ofcourse there are some variations like but in the end sacrificing 100 people to achieve to reaching goal (in this situation catching and punishing bad-guy) seems reasonable because sometimes you have to be bad guy to keep other villains at bay.


----------

